# Another eventful night for Dog Tired TV



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you like what you see follow us at Dog Tired TV on Facebook and subscribe to our youtube channel. We post pictures and videos as much as possible and film or hunts in thermal and digital night vision.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Keep the vid coming. kinda nice to watch when I cant get out in the woods..
Good job!


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Love your posts Dogg


----------

